# Coming back after three years off



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I am sure I will get some interesting responses to this but no matter...
Living on the ice coast, I was at a local mountain and with a bunch of my friends, had been snowboarding pretty consistently and loved it for three years before. A mix of terrible conditions and over crowded mountains on Martin Luther King day, I was going down a not too difficult black and slammed hard after catching an edge and landed on my elbow on the ice. Led to a long wait in the ski patrol while they tried to figure out what was wrong and a lady told me to go to a hospital because her son had the same symptoms and had lacerated his spleen, so I waited at a hospital for 6 hours in the e.r. and found out I had the same thing, almost cut all the way in half. Went on the to local university hospital and stayed there for a week. No pain killers for 9 hours and hurt like no other. But, after a long wait, I cannot stand it anymore. Wakeboarding made up for the urge for a while but I miss the snow. Figured this would be a semi good way to introduce myself to the forum and I am glad to be a part.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome!

So you landed on your elbow and ruptured your spleen?

Luckily you could Wakeboard to ease the pain?

:laugh:

Sorry that's how I read it anyway!


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

Basically yes, those are the sparknotes. 

Lacerated spleen almost all the way through, didnt get it taken out. Wakeboarded to cure the board sport love. Coming back now.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

rva said:


> Basically yes, those are the sparknotes.
> 
> Lacerated spleen almost all the way through, didnt get it taken out. Wakeboarded to cure the board sport love. Coming back now.


Congrats on coming back!

Out of curiosity, what were your symptoms? It might be a good thing to know.


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

True, since it is a very uncommon injury. It felt like I dislocated my shoulder/broke my collarbone. There was just a stabbing pain like a knife was in it. Also, shortness of breath, and my side felt like it was run over by a car. The reason for the shoulder, I was told, was cause there are some nerve endings that run through there, which was weird, but in the end I kept my spleen and was on bed rest for a week and at home for a month and healed right up. I also had a concussion from it to make matters worse, but I'm still all there after four concussions haha.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn ive had a bunch of mild concussions in my life never any major ones. Had my first boarding beginning of this year decided i am going to rock a helmet plus its got speakers. Wakeboarding helps the craving to shred but its just not the same to me. Plus im a bigger guy so I need a big wake to get much air. Definitely have learned alot from these forums its a good community. Even the assholes contribute lol.


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

I played high school football and am 6 foot 215 lbs but, not to be cocky, have some strong legs so I can cut real hard on a wakeboard so air isn't a problem but your right it isn't the same. And back to the football, I've blacked out twice from concussions along with another milder one, then one with a helmet snowboarding slamming hard on ice. But I'm looking forward to starting back up and thinking a little bit more money will be put into a helmet.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats where i got all mine was football in hs. Was about the same size as you. Except the strong legs part. Had a pin put in my ankle. Was just to where i could hit legs good again senior year. My upper body made up for it but lost alot of agility. what position did you play?


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to a school with small kids so I was a left/right guard on offensive line and noseguard and tackle on the d line yourself?


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds almost like"Broken ribs".....thanks for the advice.And if you fall and hit your head wearing a helmet[snowboarding] most say to replace it ,as the foam gets crushed down. Welcome Back by the way .


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Played d end and tight end. I was a small in our league.


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah its like broken ribs and a dislocated shoulder on steroids haha. But the snowboarding concussion happened the same year so did not have to worry much about using that anymore. Thanks for the advice though, I don't need any more nasty concussions to say the least. I'd say the cream of the crop came in a football game being kneed in the back of my head and going out cold for 2 minutes. Put me out the rest of the season but I guess a couple missed games of high school football will be better than being a veggie the rest of my life. Anyways it is good to be coming back and I think I am actually headed to the store on friday to get a board. Coming back as a beginner I guess I've been looking at a burton blunt. Any suggestions?


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

Bretfred said:


> Played d end and tight end. I was a small in our league.


I would have killed to play tight end, only issue is my team didn't use them. At all. Always a five wide set or a four wide with a back. So that destroyed my dreams haha.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

My suggestion would be to #1 head to the board section and ask about a board choice there. Those guys give excellent advice and they tend to shun Burton for cheaper boards that will complement your riding style better. 

And as someone who just got a helmet with speakers I have to say its really made hitting the mountain much more enjoyable. Especially the cold rides up the mountain with nothing to do but fght the temptation to take your phone out and risk dropping it.


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

I always wore a helmet and always will, I don't care what people say about what looks better, I'd rather not be brain dead.


----------

